# 8-14-2013. Ft Morgan



## yellow mouth (Jun 25, 2013)

I was casting a half ounce silver spoon and setting the hook. 

I had 2 girls reeling them in. Caught 40 or so blue fish. 

My daughter caught a 4 pound speck as a bonus. 

We kept and fried a few bluefish. Good day indeed.


----------



## armyguardus (Feb 1, 2010)

Sounds like a day with the kids went well congrats I wish more dads would do that


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

How did the Bluefish turn out for table fare?


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Got to bleed them right away. I caught around a 25-30 in off miramar. Bled it right away and it tasted great.


----------



## yellow mouth (Jun 25, 2013)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> How did the Bluefish turn out for table fare?


The Blue Fish were very good. 

I put some Crystal Hot Sauce on the fillets along
with some Tonys. Then rolled them in yellow corn meal
and pan fried them. 

No one complained.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2007)

How Do you bleed them?


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Easiest way is to just cut the throat and stick them upside down in a five gallon bucket full of water for 5-10 minutes than throw them on ice (what I do)


----------

